# how to change the motor mounts



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

Next week I'll change the motor mounts.. how should I do that? I'm not sure how to lift the engine and what parts need to be removed first.
What's the best way to change the mounts?

I'll also have to change the gasket at the oil filter housing to the block.. maybe it's a little bit easier with the engine raised up?

I have a 66 GTO with headers and manual transmission.

Chris


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Do it with a lift, don't jack the engine against the oil pan. Just do one at a time, remove the bolt, lift a couple of inches, unbolt the mount (you might be able to loosen the mount bolts before hand) R&R the mount, ease the engine back down and insert bolt. Repeat other side. Usually the drivers side is the hardest, steering rod, headers etc. like to give you a hard time.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't have a lift.. but if I can get one, where do I attach it?
I was hoping to lift the engine at the oil pan, but I don't want to bend or crack it so I'll search for a lift or let a shop do the work.

The driver side has often given me a hard time.. brake lines, clutch linkage, starter, headers, header gaskets... I can understand why many people don't install headers...


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

You would lift it in one of two ways. You'll either use chain and attach from lift to bolts in the head on opposite sides of the motor, diagonally with one in front of motor and one in back...OR...Use the adapter plate designed to attach to where the carburetor bolts to the manifold, using chain again to attach lift to adapter plate once it has been bolted to manifold.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I could build such an adapter my myself (for the carb studs).
Is there absolutely no way to raise the engine about 2" from underneath?


----------



## 66MichiganTempestC (Feb 1, 2012)

Chris, I don't know exactly where you live in Austria, but if it's near Lake of Constance (Bodensee), I could lend you my engine lift and lift plate (the one from Summit that I have, should fit spread and square bore). Isn't the fanciest one, but will do the trick :wink2:


Raphael


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Raphael! I live very near of the Bodensee, I'll send you a pm. thanks!


----------

